
Kubernetes: Docker cluster management by Google - proppy
https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes
======
rootbear
Interesting.. the name, kubernetes, is Greek for helmsman or pilot. It is the
root of the English word governor, but also of the word cybernetics. This puts
the whole Cyborg-Governor-Schwarzenegger-Terminator thing in a whole new
light...

~~~
opendais
Well, if anyone was going to become Skynet and kill us all, it would be
Google. ;)

~~~
christiansmith
Actually, Google seems to be slacking off in that arena, but Chris Matthieu
and his team have it covered: [http://skynet.im/](http://skynet.im/)

------
akerl_
It's worth noting that this uses Salt as the underlying controller.

To the Kubernetes devs: It's probably worth mentioning that somewhere in the
Readme. I say that partially because as an end user it's nice to know you're
building on solid building blocks that have stood the test of time, and also
because it was moderately disheartening to learn about Kubernetes with no
mention of Salt and then later learn that it was build partially on the hard
work of the Salt team.

Using their project as a building block is great, but give credit where it's
due.

------
planckscnst
It seems that this is sort of a basic version of Omega (probably with Google-
specific scheduling heuristics missing). I'd strongly recommend folks
interested in this stuff to read the Omega paper [1] or to watch the Wilkes
video [2].

[1]:
[http://research.google.com/pubs/pub41684.html](http://research.google.com/pubs/pub41684.html)
[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsXlm4wmB6o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsXlm4wmB6o)

------
sturadnidge
Interesting that this is written in Go - I think it's the first open source
release from Google that I've seen written in their language.

I wonder if anyone in here can comment on whether that is indicative of a
trend inside Google - are people writing less Python / Java in there these
days?

~~~
opendais
There is numerous ones: [https://github.com/google/go-
github](https://github.com/google/go-github)
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/gcloud-
golang](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/gcloud-golang)
[https://github.com/google/cadvisor](https://github.com/google/cadvisor)
[https://github.com/google/mtail](https://github.com/google/mtail) etc.

~~~
sturadnidge
Thx - missed those!

------
dkhenry
I am missing the utility here. Is this just a way to run docker on the google
compute cloud.

~~~
abritishguy
It's a way of running docker containers at scale.

~~~
dkhenry
So is there an example showing how to launch a large number of these. Right
now all I see is how to spin up one node.

~~~
sciurus
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/blob/maste...](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/blob/master/examples/guestbook/guestbook.md)

------
nissimk
How does this compare to CoreOS?

~~~
planckscnst
CoreOS has its own cluster scheduler called Fleet that seems to cover a
similar ground. I'd love for someone familiar with both to do a writeup.

~~~
adamfeldman
This is exactly what I'm really curious about

